# Can someone please tell me the name of the bell instrument this originates from



## ElfredoJackson (May 8, 2014)

The music in the clip are all from the same music producer. I understand there are quite a few variety of bell instruments so I'm hoping if someone knows which this one is, I would appreciate it 

Thank you

Bell.mp3 - 1.2 MB


----------

